# Worm in head!?



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

I recently got a tiger oscar, it had hith, ( or i thought it did) so i treated it. 

today, after staring at my tank for hours...i noticed a white worm (1.5cm maybe more) hanging outa it's head from what i thought was a hole.. in its head. i was jsut about to take some pictures but it retracted back into my oscar's head. 

does anybody know what this worm is?? and how to treat it?


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

anchor worm!

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/disease/anchorworm.php

never had to treat for it yet....

let us know how it goes!


----------

